# DIY Betta Project has free bettas-You pay postage



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, maybe I'm doing this all wrong, but here goes again. I have some very dark blue with red-purple butterfly type tails. I have males and females and you can have one or more just for the asking. All you pay is postage, approximately $8. I can ship up to 4 fish for that cost.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still would help with photos of the fish being offered. With many people, they like to see the actual fish so they know they want it, especially with bettas since variety is huge even in spawns. Not all will look alike, some will be more pleasing to the eye than others.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The photos in the gallery.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't find the photos in the gallery- I just want to see the fish.


----------

